# New Location Noble Jim Thompson



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Set out the Noble Jim Thompson @ GC 116 a little over two weeks ago...should be holding plenty of fish.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats cool. My stepdad ran some rigs for Noble for 30 years (not here but in the persian gulf and indian ocean) and just retired. It would be cool to take him out there and fish around them.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*?*

sorry but I would like to know if you are talking about a new reef?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

old school said:


> sorry but I would like to know if you are talking about a new reef?



No sir, a moored deep water drilling rig that has changed locations.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Diesel said:


> No sir, a moored deep water drilling rig that has changed locations.


Diesel, how far from OB?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Eric, thanks a lot for taking the time to share the info, do you mind passing on the coordinates, will check if I can make it out there.
all the best,
E.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Eric, thanks a lot for taking the time to share the info, do you mind passing on the coordinates, will check if I can make it out there.
> all the best,
> E.


27 34 03 N
92 25 88 W

Looks like they are either drilling a new well for Auger or servicing an existing one, unless I'm mistaken. A cool 302 nautical miles from Perdido Pass, unless my coordinates are mistaken. Easy daytrip! :thumbsup: Especially with all this great weather we have been having. Thank God for hunting season...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this the same diesel as on Gcaptain?

You work for ECO don't you?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Is this the same diesel as on Gcaptain?
> 
> You work for ECO don't you?



Yeah, I post as Diesel on Gcaptain...Yep I also work for ECO. Coordinates are 27 51.2N and 090 32.3W and it is 215 nm from Perdido Pass. A lot of people on here fish out of Venice and Belle Pass for the winter, and some people have boats with the legs to make such a trip. I posted it, use the info for what its worth. Woody they were about 5 Miles from Auger doing workover for the Cardamom project we just towed them from there


----------

